# Cannot send file to bluetooth device

## cre

Using the gnome applet for sending files to a bluetooth device I get the following error message:

The name.org.openobex.client was not provided by any .service files

Any idea what is causing this?

I have installed (amongst other things):

gnome-bluetooth-2.27.8

obex-data-server-0.4.4

----------

## mamuma

I think that you're missing the obexftp package 

Try

```
emerge -v obexftp
```

----------

## gionnico

 *mamuma wrote:*   

> I think that you're missing the obexftp package 
> 
> Try
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This didn't work for me .. what else? Is there any other suggestion?

----------

## cre

No luck for me either after emerging that. Tried updating to gnome-bluetooth 2.28.0 as well but no difference.

----------

